# Bluish Green Wine Bottle?



## mr2real (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm trying to determine the age, maker, origin, value, color name for collectors, etc.  This bottle is a giant at 14" and weighs well over a pound. The glass appears black until held in front of a bright light source. I took one photo in front of a florescent light and It is pretty close to accurate. TIA


----------



## mr2real (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## mr2real (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## mr2real (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 13, 2010)

What you have there is a hock wine bottle. Huge quantities were imported from Germany, and some were made in the US, and they held German white wine. Yours appears to be a turn-mold, and probably dates to 1890's ..they don't command much of a price, unfortunately.. color? ..how about "peacock blue" ?


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Joe,
 What you got there is a Hock Wine.  They come in a few colors mostly Amber/Red and Teal like the one you have.  They actually make some bottles in this shape now adays.  I have seen a few in the liquor stores.  Regarding age it most likely is from the 1890 - 1910 time period.  The bottle was most likely made in a Turn Mold process.  So there will be no seams etc.  Maker is tough to say, country of origin also.  But either USA or Europe is very safe.  Value is all determined by the seller and buyer.  Under $10 is a fair estimate but maybe a group of two different colored ones might bring $25.  Hope this helps
 Madpaddla


----------



## mr2real (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I paid $10 thinking it might be a keeper. Would this other bottle I have be a nicer or more valuable bottle? I might stick them on eBay together, if so. I usually don't put stuff on eBay the don't sell over $20 or so.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-246173/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#246173


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 13, 2010)

There ya go.  Not a bad price either.  Nice rich color.  If I come across the other colored ones I will send ya an email.  Congrats.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 13, 2010)

I would give you 25 for that pair, Joe.. I really like the other one with that crazy worm on it!


----------



## mr2real (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll sell you both for $25 with $6 for shipping. I don't know if you'd be interested in a modern bottle like this one, if so I'd sell it for $5 extra and ship it in the same box. It's a unique bluish color glass. These pictures don't serve much justice. I seen an empty one sell on ebay for 10 with 10 shipping. Here's a link to a current auction where you can get a fill for the color of glass...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Frontier-Airlines-Mateus-Rose-Still-Wine-Bottle_W0QQitemZ400088263426QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5d271e6b02


----------



## mr2real (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 13, 2010)

I prefer the deal without the Mateus, which I think you should put on ebay, I believe it will do better than 5 bucks.. that Frontier Airlines tag is very cool!
 Now, if anybody thinks I am trying to take advantage of a fellow forum member, let them speak now or forever hold their peace!


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Jan 13, 2010)

The Hock wines are one of my favorite types of bottles.  The shape is elegant and the colors are beautiful!


----------

